
Florida Legislature Approves Bill for Year-Round Daylight Savings Time - kibwen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-07/florida-senate-oks-bill-for-year-round-daylight-saving-time
======
bpicolo
Serious question - how would the software industry be able to reasonably
respond to a change like this? I have to imagine there are a ton of critical
systems being run that were written by software agencies that don't exist
anymore.

Looks like it's still blocked on federal law which gives it some time,
hopefully.

------
DrScump
Why wouldn't they just say "We observe _Atlantic Standard Time_ year-round" ?

